# How much will they discount?



## 105213 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi,

Am ready to buy a used RV in the 7-10 year old range and have been looking up and down the country at private sales as well as dealer forecourts. What I am curious about is does anyone have any feedback for what type of offers some of the dealers will take?

For example Dudleys have some nice stock that in my opinion is slightly overpriced but before I start talking money I would interested to have a better understanding about the sort of offers they have been known to accept (eg 5, 10, 20% off screen price)?

I am a cash buyer with no Part-Ex so I would have thought and hoped that the odds are stacked in my favour!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Joslyn, ever dealer and in fact every rv will have its own margin. It will be negotiable dependant upon how much £££ profit they have in it. Cash does talk though, your in a good position.

Don't discount private sales. I saved 15k off dealer price buying mine private. Im a firm believer in private sales, dealers come with their own problems and some warrantys offered are generally not worth the paper they are written on.

If you really must buy from a dealer, have you got in touch with the lovely Linda at Stateside, she often has some nice rv's for sale, maybe she can help you source one?? Shes a nice lass and will look after ya.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks for 10% instantly.

Cash no trade in makes you really you holding ALL the cards :wink:


----------



## 103650 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Just a view from a retired specialist sports car dealer who has in fact purchased 11 RVs over 20 years both privately and trade.

As a specialist sport car dealer (and may well apply to MH dealer?)consider the following.

If you really mean cash

My insurance company made strict rules about paying into the bank (3 staff up to a certain value - then security company. The bank then charged US 1% for the pleasure of paying into our account.

My staff could easily double their salary by earning commission from finance companies (another £20k)

With regards to trade ins - we had a healthy business that always wanted good used stock, trade ins were a healthy source for us - the client came to us saving us extra advertising costs and we had a chance to make a profit on another sale.

So for my staff - if someone turned up waving cash and no trade in - they would treat him respectfully but not as KING - they could earn far more by convincing him to buy on finance. 

Buying from the trade - if it is an newer model give it serious thought - they have to make a profit but they also take some of the risk if things go wrong (see some of the posts on this site)

If it older could be worth considering privately - but if you look through some of the current adverts some people seem to think they can advertise dealer prices and then take an offer, this often deters genuine buyers.

We used to reckon our valued clients would have a gestation period of 3 years between first seeing and then purchasing - travelling all over UK to see others and to research the product.

Best advice is to see many both private and trade, talk and discuss with them the vehicle and price - be prepared to pay an amount for a vehicle that will satisfy your requirements. It is always goint to cost you lots of money so take the plunge and enjoy it

Cheers

Derek


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

In the USA expect to get 25% off the MSRP ( Screen Price ) off any 'NEW' RV.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> In the USA expect to get 25% off the MSRP ( Screen Price ) off any 'NEW' RV.


Hi MicknPat

Are you sure about the 25%? Seems a bit too good to be true.

In your details is that "RV soon?" or "RV soon"


----------



## 105213 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks all, gone are the days when good old cash meant something  

I know what people mean by the travelling, we have looked at so many RVs over the last few weeks, some good, some downright diabolical. It's interesting though how the private seller seems to take so much more care in the presentation then the dealer!

Still not found something that is perfect but a couple of definate possibles but don't want to rush into a purchase. On the otherhand I think I am aware of pretty much every RV for sale in the UK at the moment (dealer and private) so options are decreasing steadily (though I am happy to be corrected)!

Thanks again...


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Hi MicknPat
> 
> Are you sure about the 25%? Seems a bit too good to be true.
> 
> In your details is that "RV soon?" or "RV soon"


Hi Jimjam,

No 25% is about the norm, if Paul ( UK-RV ) sees this thread he will confirm what I'm saying, in some cases it can be as much as 30% but this is on a BRAND new RV so with the $2 to the £1 NOW is the time to buy from the USA.

Our house is on the market and we hope and [-o< that it sells soon.


----------

